# Chevy Cruze with "light"damage



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

Not mine and I hope everyone was fine.

But I had to laugh when the seller stated the car was in a "light" accident.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...91198620QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks#ht_500wt_1064


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Saw that the other day when I was out on Ebay getting other items. Looks like somebody went and did a fair job on tinting the rear tails. But yeah, the term 'Light' damage is humorous.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Salvage title but "light" damage.. lol that made me laugh as well

Good to see the airbags deployed though


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe he is talking about "light" damage as in, very intense sun ray damage.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Whats even more humorous is how the seller says everything appears to be fine and that it drives fine and that it would just need a few repairs, while his insurer deemed the car a salvage vehicle now. 

A salvage vehicle is a vehicle that has been wrecked or damaged beyond repair; declared a total loss by the insurer; or declared a total loss by reason of theft. When an insurance company as a result of a total loss settlement acquires a vehicle, the insurance company must apply for a Salvage Certificate. If the owner retains possession of a salvage vehicle, the owner must obtain a Salvage Certificate before receiving a total loss statement from the insurance company.


----------

